# OBX rental needed for 5/6/2020 - 5/13/2020



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking for a place to stay ocean front that is a short walk to the beach if anyone has one to rent to me and my wife. I'm also checking the rental places but most have already been booked or way over my price range (we don't need a mansion for 2 people). Please PM me ASAP, I'd like to get something booked before it gets any later


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

If you don't want to pay ocean front prices, your best bet is to find a beach box second or third row from the beach near a public access point. Prices drop significantly in those areas and you can still have a short walk to the beach.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a buddy with two places in KDH about a half mile up from Avalon. Not fancy, but clean and pretty cheap. Between the highways. Short walk to the beach. Not sure where you are looking.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking around I think Frisco is the best bet. We do mainly night fishing and that seems to have a few spots I can drive to and walk on that's not too far away. Does the drive on area close in June or do they close the hole thing because of the birds?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

The NPS usually wants vehicles off the beach by 9pm and back on by 7am beginning the first of May. They shut The Point down the first Monday in May because of Oystercatchers plus some idiot drove across the enclosure. The year before they shut The Point down around the 15th. 
You are welcome to fish at night you just can't drive your vehicle on the beach after the above mentioned times. I'm sorry to be the one to tell a that.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the info, at night we were planning to walk on at night because of the 9pm closure and I was more worried about the daytime driving being shutdown. Do they let you park and fish at the old Cape Hatteras Pier parking lot? and at daytime is it elbow to elbow on the drive on?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

mdsurffishing said:


> thank you for the info, at night we were planning to walk on at night because of the 9pm closure and I was more worried about the daytime driving being shutdown. Do they let you park and fish at the old Cape Hatteras Pier parking lot? and at daytime is it elbow to elbow on the drive on?


Still parking over there as well as at all the other ramps. The walks to the beach isn't very long unless you are going to The Point, which is over a mile from the parking area at 43. You can drive down the pole road at 55 as long as you have a beach driving permit.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The old Hatteras Pier or Frisco Pier parking lot and walkover are closed ..... the Park Services explanation is, theres a bathhouse, parking lot and walkover just South of Frisco .... so the old pier site wasn't needed ....


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds good, thanks for the help. We just booked a house in Frisco on the sound side.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I called the OBX NPS and they did confirm the parking lot for the old hatteras pier is closed and the road is blocked since the storm earlier this year, seems like they would have at least left a parking lot or made alternate parking in another location to support the congestion but I'm sure I'll find a good area to climb over the dunes


----------

